# RUL - RPMGlobal Holdings



## Speculator (17 December 2009)

First ASF post so forgive any posting mistakes.

I disclose small holding in RUL and am curious to see it (untill now) has yet to be mentioned on ASF.

Fairly young company but looks set to emerge strongly in mid 2010 continuing into 2012. 

It's a mining technology company engaged in Technology Services and Mining Consulting. Current RUL customers include BHP, Vale, Rio Tinto, Xstrata, Peabody Energy, Anglo American, Newcrest.

Total Debt 3,481 Interest: 447 
Long Term Debt 2,900 (6% of capital) 
Preferred Stock 0   
Shareholders Equity 46,540 (94% of capital) 

Earnings 0.50 1.12 1.45 
P/E Ratio 12.20 14.09 14.85 
P/B Ratio 2.20 1.46 1.63 
P/E Growth 0.30 1.98 2.00 
P/S Ratio 1.23 1.70 14.50 

Income Company Market Sector 
Dividend 5.4% 4.6% 3.0% 
Franking 100.0%     
Tax adj 4.3% 3.3% 1.9% 
Stability 100.0% 92.0% 0.0% 

Would appreciate any input as I am still on my L plates.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## babka (18 December 2009)

*Re: RUL - Runge Limited*

Hi Spec, I have some shares, firmly believe the co is good, good fundamentals. May not have very strong sales atm but there will be an improvement in so distant future. You may read the announcement by the management on Commsec site or ASX about the projected sales.


----------



## springhill (23 July 2012)

*Re: RUL - Runge Limited*

Runge. Never heard of them. Here's an update.

Runge Limited (RUL) today announced it expects no significant changes in its financial results for the year ended 30 June 2012 compared to the last financial year.


Key metrics based on unaudited financial statements compared to the prior year are:
● Net Operating Revenue increased 15% to $99.3 million (2011: $86.0 million);
● License sales improved by 10% to $10.9 million (2011: $9.9 million);
● Operating EBITA between $9.3 million and $9.5 million (2011: $9.3 million);
● Operating Net Profit after Tax between $4.2 million and $4.4 million (2011: $4.3 million);
● Reported Net Profit after Tax of $6.2 million to $6.4 million (2011: $3.6 million), including life insurance proceeds of $2 million; and
● Net Cash in excess of $7 million (2011: $3.8 million).

The solid growth in revenue was underpinned by demand for our technology and services in Western Australia and overseas offices.
Runge Limited’s Managing Director, David Meldrum said “Continued growth in revenue, in particular from our technology suite in the past year denotes sustained demand for our products and expertise.
However, a competitive market for mining professionals in Australia continues to be a challenge for the group. We have experienced a slowdown in demand for consulting services in Asia in the second half of the year, which may not recover to its previous growth rates in the near future.”
“Runge’s management team has been working to improve our business systems and processes in the second half to enhance delivery of our technology and services while focusing on improved profitability. We are confident that these improvements will translate into improved margins in the future.”
A further trading update will be provided at the release of RUL’s Final Result on 28 August 2012.

*About Runge Limited:*
Runge Limited is a leader in the provision of technology products, consulting services and training courses to the global mining industry, delivering solutions and services across a range of commodities.
With expertise across a range of mining disciplines, Runge’s approach to the business of mining is strongly grounded in economic principles and delivering mine planning solutions that are tightly coupled with technological support and training. Runge currently operates 21 offices in 12 countries throughout the world. Our team includes Pincock Allen & Holt, Minarco-MineConsult, MRM Mining Services Pty Ltd, GeoGAS Pty Ltd and Corelate Capital Pty Ltd.


----------



## System (10 December 2012)

On December 7th, 2012, Runge Limited changed its name to RungePincockMinaro Limited.


----------



## oldblue (10 December 2012)

RUL recently queried by ASX over a late notification of a change in a director's interests. If I was the ASX I wouldn't be satisfied by the reply - seemed a bit of a fob-off.


----------



## Out Too Soon (20 December 2012)

If there's any point in having a watchdog then surely they should be questioning what's going on here


----------



## piggybank (2 January 2014)

P&F Daily Update:-


----------



## System (5 April 2017)

On April 5th, 2017, RungePincockMinaro Limited changed its name to RPMGlobal Holdings Limited.


----------



## Miner (27 April 2019)

Between 2009 and 2017, the company changed its name three times.
Interesting. Not holding.


----------



## Smurf1976 (30 April 2019)

Miner said:


> Between 2009 and 2017, the company changed its name three times.
> Interesting. Not holding.



My first thought on seeing your comment was "oh no, avoid this" but it looks somewhat interesting so will do some more research.

 For bringing it to attention albeit just by the name.


----------



## Miner (1 May 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> My first thought on seeing your comment was "oh no, avoid this" but it looks somewhat interesting so will do some more research.
> 
> For bringing it to attention albeit just by the name.



loL= looking for your research.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 April 2021)

still around.  $300million market cap.  ... Close to 5 year highs. Some of the signs of stability, but not all ducks in a row??  No dividend yet.

RPMGlobal Holdings Limited (RUL) is _engaged in the provision of advisory consulting, training and software for the mining and related services industries on a global basis. RUL has three divisions namely Software, Advisory and GeoGAS._

[or]

RPMGlobal Holdings Limited (ASX: RUL) was listed on the Australian Securities Exchange on 27 May 2008 and is a _global leader in the provision and development of mining software solutions, advisory services and professional development to the mining industry_. 



> _The company’s current software subscription TCV is $27.8m an increase of $4.4m from the $23.4m reported by RPM on 16 March 2021.  Further, RPM’s current Annual Recurring Revenue (ARR) from software subscriptions is AUD$19.4m per annum an increase of $1.0m from the $18.4m reported on 16 March 2021.  The business has also closed $0.3m in perpetual software licenses since 16 March 2021_.








  ................. Revenue .....................................     ............... Operating Margin ......................   ..................... Net Profit after Abnormals ......

OUTLOOK
• The first seven weeks of H2 2021 have started well in terms of software license sales and as such management expects the utilisation of its software consulting team to rise quickly. 
• The business continues to build a strong deal pipeline but is experiencing delays in signing software contracts due to drawn out procurement, legal and approval processes. We still firmly believe these deals will be concluded in the fullness of time.
• COVID-19 has introduced some logistical challenges for our Advisory team due to the curtailment of international travel. Given these challenges we were pleased with the division’s $0.8m contribution in the first half and expect another positive result in the second half.
• Our AMT product, coupled with the newly acquired IMAFS inventory optimiser, both have strong second half sales pipelines and we hope to conclude several important deals in H2 2021.  
• The Company is confident that the continued heavy investment in its software products and their transition to the cloud will set the business up for strong market share growth in the medium term.

(and ...   Net Operating costs have dropped in the areas of consulting salaries, travel, accommodation and conferences )


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 June 2022)

a bit by the newly corporate CW ... https://arichlife.com.au/

Why You Should Be Watching RPM Global (ASX: RUL)​_Strong growth in subscription revenue has hampered profitability at RPM Global (ASX: RUL), but that won't last forever_...

(what won't last forever; the growth or the lack of profitability?)


----------

